# Markus Zen's Training Journal started Aug.1st 2012



## Markus Zen (Aug 9, 2012)

Test day with 45lb vest
Chin-ups 1
Squats 20
Hand Release Push-ups 10
GHD Sit-ups 12
Bench Dips 16


Gorilla Workout-Level 1 Day 1
No weighted added
4 RFT(Rounds For Time)
8 squats
4 lunges(one per leg)
10 Push-ups(2sets of knees 2 sets of full push-ups)
Time-2:13


----------



## Markus Zen (Aug 9, 2012)

*Aug. 2nd 2012*

Strict Press
95x5
115x5
135x3
180x3PR On Reps
200x1PR On Weight
115x2x10

Straight Bar Curls
45x5
65x5
75x3
95x3
100x3
105x5
65x2x10


----------



## Markus Zen (Aug 9, 2012)

*Aug. 3rd 2012*

Warm-ups
2 Rounds no time limit
15 Superman
15 Dead Bug

All Exercises with 45lb Vest on
Chin-ups-60 seconds rest between sets
4 sets of 1
1 set of 2-PR

Hand Release Push-ups-60 seconds rest between sets
2 sets of 6
2 sets of 4
1 set of 8

Squats- 60 seconds rest between sets 
2 sets of 8
2 sets of 5
1 set of 10

GHD Sit-ups- 60 seconds rest between sets
2 sets of 9
2 sets of 6
1 set of 8

Bench Dips-60 seconds rest between sets
1 set of 13
1 set of 10
2 sets of 9 
1 set of 8

Timed 30-50 second rest between sets
Barball Squats 
50lb 5x5

OHP
45lb 5x5

Dead Lifts
95lb 1x5


----------



## Markus Zen (Aug 9, 2012)

*Aug. 4th 2012*

225lb Dead lifts 21-15-9 
HSPU 7-7-3
Time-9:32

Dead Lifts
225x5
265x3
315x3

No Motivation!!


----------



## Markus Zen (Aug 9, 2012)

*Aug. 5th 2012*

All Body Weight Exercises Done With 45lb Vest 

Chin-ups-90 second rest between sets
4 sets of 1
1 set of 2

Hand Release Push-ups-90 second rest between sets
1 set of 6
1 sets of 8
2 sets of 6
1 set of 10

Squats-60 seconds rest between sets
1 set of 8
1 set of 11
2 sets of 8
1 set of 10

Sit-ups-90 seconds rest between sets
1 set of 9
1 set of 12
2 sets of 9
1 set of 11

Bench Dips-90 seconds between sets
1 set of 13
1 set of 15
2 sets of 10
1 set of 15

[FONT=verdana, geneva, lucida, lucida grande, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]30lb Ruck Run [/FONT]
Distance-1.40 miles
Ave Pace 16'24"


----------



## Markus Zen (Aug 9, 2012)

*Aug.6th 2012*

I had a client cancel this morning,so I hit a quick shoulder & bicep workout.

Strict Press
75x5
95x5
115x5
120x5
135x5
155x10

Straight Bar Curls
45x5
65x5
75x3
80x5
95x5
105x5

I am at work from 8-7 today, so if I have another cancel I wil try and do something else.


----------



## Markus Zen (Aug 9, 2012)

*Aug.7th 2012*

All exercises done with 45lb vest 
Chin-ups-120 seconds between sets
1 set of 1
1 sets of 2
1 set of 1
1 sets of 2

Hand Release Push-ups-120 seconds between sets
1 set of 8 
1 set of 10
2 sets of 7
1 set of 10

Squats-120 seconds between sets
1 set of 11
1 set of 13
2 sets of 10
1 set of 13

Sit-ups-120 seconds between sets
1 set of 12
1 set of 15
2 sets of 11
1 set of 15


----------



## Markus Zen (Aug 9, 2012)

*Aug.8th 2012*

Bench Press-Mixed Rest Between Sets 
35x20
45x15
95x5
115x5
135x5
155x5
175x5
195x12
175x12
155x17
135x10
115x15
95x22
45x25

1830
Grace
135lb Clean & Jerk 30 reps
Time-2:49


----------



## Markus Zen (Aug 9, 2012)

*Aug.9th 2012*

1020
Avg Pace 14'44"
Distance-2.01 Miles
Time-29:38

Timed 15-30 seconds rest between sets
BarBell Squat
55lb 5x5

Close Grip Bench Press
50lb 5x5

BarBell Rows
70lb 5x5

No Weight Added to any body weight movement
Chin-ups-60 seconds rest between sets
1 set of 1
1 set of 2
2 sets of 1
1 set of 7

Hand Release Push-ups-60 seconds rest between sets
1 set of 9
1 set of 11
2 sets of 8
1 set of 15


----------



## Markus Zen (Aug 9, 2012)

Aug. 9th 2012
1800
Avg.Pace 13'26"
Distance 2.01 Miles
Time 27:01


----------



## flynike (Aug 9, 2012)

keep it up! welcome to IM!!!


----------



## Markus Zen (Aug 9, 2012)

flynike said:


> keep it up! welcome to IM!!!


Thank you


----------



## Markus Zen (Aug 12, 2012)

Aug.12,2012

Avg. Pace 14'05"
Distance 2.20
Total Time 31:05


----------



## Markus Zen (Aug 14, 2012)

0700
Cycled
Distance 2.20 miles
Time 10:16

1300
Cycled
Distance 2.11 miles
Time 11:39

1720
4 rounds 
10 Bird Dogs
10 Alternated Heel Touches

I may go run tonight if so I will post it Wednesday


----------

